# Michigan Agility or Obedience



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

HI,
My sister and I (MEB) would like to take a weekend trip somewhere in Michigan this summer and would like it to center around a German Shepherd Agility, Obedience, Tracking or any other trial or show. I have been searching on the internet for upcoming events and havent had any luck.
Does anybody have a website for me to look at or know of any other summer gatherings for us to go to. We want to visit another city and have a fun weekend together, but we also would like to center it around anything German Shepherd related.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I could come to the UKC Premier! You would see agility, obedience, dog sport (like Schutzhund), terrier races, weight pull, dock diving!!!, conformation, tons of vendors. It's not one of those shows where it's boring if you're not entered, there's plenty to see and everything I've watched has been spectator-friendly. The dock diving is really fun and there's always a crowd. The dog sport tent always does a demo which is interesting if you haven't seen a lot of Schutzhund or police dog work. The past few years I've gone to watch but this year Kenya will be doing Dog Sport and Nikon will be in Conformation.

http://www.ukcdogs.com/Upcoming.nsf/ByMonth/F9356CD0F4AC7610852574E3004A685F?OpenDocument


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for sending that!! It sounds like a lot of fun and I would love to see your dogs in person. I will send it Cindys way and see if that date is good for her. Thanks, Cathy


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks Lies, we will be there!! I am already very excited and would eventually like to get my dogs involved. It would be nice to see you at the show and meet Kenya and Nikon. Thanks again for the info. Cindy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Just as a heads up if you want to wait until October, or add a fun road trip in October...........

The GSD Nationals are Springfield Ohio (10/12 - 10/17 2009). It has all and ONLY GSD's in agility, obedience, rally, herding and breed. Really a blast and Ohio is ALMOST Michigan, right?

http://www.gsdca.org/base/nationals_information.php


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MebThanks Lies, we will be there!! I am already very excited and would eventually like to get my dogs involved. It would be nice to see you at the show and meet Kenya and Nikon. Thanks again for the info. Cindy


No prob, I can't wait I love the Premier! If you want to try dock diving, it was such a hit that last year they setup two pools, one for competition and a smaller one for anyone to try. I think it was $10 and you could do as many jumps as you wanted for 1/2 hour.


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeJust as a heads up if you want to wait until October, or add a fun road trip in October...........
> 
> The GSD Nationals are Springfield Ohio (10/12 - 10/17 2009). It has all and ONLY GSD's in agility, obedience, rally, herding and breed. Really a blast and Ohio is ALMOST Michigan, right?
> 
> http://www.gsdca.org/base/nationals_information.php


Oh, that sounds great too! Maybe we could get 2 road trips in this year.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Oh, that sounds great too! Maybe we could get 2 road trips in this year.


Do it!!!









One of the best things is you can enter any event at ANY level. So we all have months to start learning to get our dogs ready for their first Rally or Obedience trial! And you are ONLY competing against other GSD's so it's a fairly small pool of dogs (at least compared to in my area where most trials have alot of dogs at all the levels...).


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I would like to get Shay in agility and Meb in dock diving. I think we will just observe this time, but would love to bring the dogs to the next one.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

MRL...are you going to Nationals??


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

So I don't hijack your thread...









GSDCA nationals...Who's going?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:MRL...are you going to Nationals??


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

It will be my 3rd time, I go when it's somewhat close (Florida, North Carolina, and now Ohio). The Texas and Washington state thing just was NOT going to happen....


----------

